# Erickson Quick Change  30 Tooling And Sources Resource.



## housedad (Feb 7, 2016)

After a year of trying to find tooling for my Bridgeport Series II Mill with a Erickson Quick change 30 spindle, I thought I would share some of the information I have with others so their task of searching will not have to be so difficult.   It has been said that the tooling for QC30 is drying up.  I agree.  But it is not all gone.  This will include where to get some of them, and I have provide part numbers as I could for the off brands. Please forgive the formatting.  The website condenses all the tabs and spaces after I copied it over.

A copy of this list is up on my blog site.  http://www.thebionicuniverse.com/erickson-tooling-resource/


The following manufactures follow the Erickson fit with nearly all their tooling.  I have tried and verified at least one tool of the starred brands to work.


*Kennametal (Mostly USA)
*Erickson (USA) (Brand of Kennametal)
*Collis (USA)
*Lyndex (Japan)
Parlec
Briney (Made in the U.S.A.)



The following Manufactures have some of their lineup that work on the Quick change nut.
I have tried and verified at least one tool of the starred brands to work.

Some ETM
*Some APT tooling (A brand of Michigan Drill company)
*Some Bison (Toolmex) Tooling (Poland made only)
*Some Tech-Leader Tooling
*Gloster tooling in the U.K. has some.  (Made with M12 drawbar thread)


KBC, Travers, and JTS ore distributors with on line websites.

KBC has:

  APT Jacobs Taper Adapters
  Bison end mill holders

JTS has:

  APT More taper adapters
  APT end mill holders
  APT Shell and face mill adapters
  APT Jacobs Taper Adapters
  Bison Shell mill arbors
  Bison End mill Holders



*BISON  *


Bison is a Brand of Toolmex.  Only the rotary tools made in Poland by Toolmex have quick change ability, and only the part numbers that end with a Q are Quick Change.  Beware.


*Bison Quick-Change NMTB End Mill Holders *


Bore(in.)   Catalog No.   Toolmex Number

3/16   7-165-005Q  8-310-005Q 
1/4   7-165-008Q   8-310-007Q
3/8   7-165-010Q  8-310-010Q
1/2   7-165-015Q   8-310-015Q
5/8   7-165-020Q   8-310-020Q
3/4   7-165-025Q   8-310-025Q
7/8*   7-165-026Q   7-165-026Q
1*   7-165-027Q  7-165-027Q

Bison Quick Change 30 7 pc end mill holder set  3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4,1
7-165-300Q  (same as 8 Piece set minus 7/8" holder)


Bison Quick Change 30 7 pc end mill holder set  3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4,7/8,1
7-165-300Q


*Bison Shell Mill Holders*

Size  Catalog No.   Toolmex Number

1/2  7-060-005Q  8-320-005Q
3/4  7-060-010Q  8-320-010Q
1  7-060-015Q  8-320-015Q
1-1/4  8-320-020Q  8-320-020Q

*Bison Drill Chuck Arbors*

Size  Catalog No.   Toolmex Number

JT3  7-052-033Q  8-332-033Q
JT33  7-052-0333Q  8-332-0333Q
JT6  7-052-036Q  8-332-036Q


*Travers has Shell mill arbor TTC brand (Travers Tool Company house brand)   Supposedly compatible.  I have not tried them.*

Size  Catalog No.

1/2  67-230-032
3/4   67-230-048
1    67-230-064
1-1/4  67-230-080


*KBC has APT tooling (made in USA)*

*End mill holders*

Size  Part#  APT Part #

3/16  1-543-009  QCE3-187
3/8  1-543-010  QCE3-375
1/2   1-543-011  QCE3-500
3/4  1-543-013  QCE3-750
7/8  1-543-014  QCE3-875
1  1-543-015  QCE3-1000
1-1/4  1-543-016  QCE3-1250

*

Shell mill adapters*

Size  Part#  APT Part #

1/2    1-543-025  QCS3-500
3/4  1-543-026  QCS3-750
1  1-543-027  QCS3-1000
1-1/4  1-543-028  QCS3-1250
1-1/2  1-543-029  QCS3-1500

*Morse Adapters*

Size  Part#  APT Part #

1  1-543-001  QCM3-1
2  1-543-002  QCM3-1
3  1-543-003  QCM3-1
4  1-543-004  QCM3-1

*Jacobs taper adapters*

Size  Part#  APT Part #

1  1-543-035  QCJ3-1
2  1-543-036  QCJ3-2
3  1-543-037  QCJ3-3
4  1-543-038  QCJ3-4
6  1-543-039  QCJ3-6
33  1-543-040  QCJ3-33


Gloster Tooling,  U.K.


Gloster Tooling is a retail distributor in the U.K.  They Carry The only (NEW) ER collet chucks to fit the Erickson spindle  that I could find available at a reasonable price. I have them and they are really nice.  The large names like Kennametal, Collis, Briney, Lyndex, etc. carry them but cost is prohibitive for a Personal machine shop. Erickson quick Change still has a strong following throughout the U.K. and Europe. 

Gloster Tooling does most of it’s sales in the US through Ebay.  Most of the items they carry is there, but you will want to peruse their catalog online.  Choose the Engineering catalog for the tooling.  Be aware that being in the U.K., most of the tooling is Metric in some way, but there are still some legacy English stuff made and sold.  The Collet chucks and Jacobs taper adapters are all for a M12 drawbar.  Not a issue if you are using The Ericson Nut, but still should be ready with the right drawbar if the nut breaks.  They say to call to get their FULL line of Quick Change compatible tooling.

The Collet chucks are made in Germany  Not so much for me but others in the USA may want Metric Quick Change end mill holders and shell mill holders.  Gloster has them.


*QC ER collet chucks*

QC30-ER16 collet chuck without wrench QC30-ER16-040M
QC30-ER32 collet chuck without wrench QC30-ER32-060M
QC30-ER40 collet chuck without wrench QC30-ER40-100M


*QC Drill Chuck arbors*

QC30x 3JT drill chuck adapter QC30-JT3-050M
QC30 x 6JT drill chuck adapter QC30-JT6-021M


*QC Boring Head Shanks*

QC30 1.1/2”x 18 Boring Head Shank QC30-CBI1500-025M
QC40 1.1/2”x 18 Boring Head Shank


http://www.glostertooling.co.uk/
http://www.glostertooling.co.uk/media/1016/engineers-tool-catalogue.pdf


*Shars *carries an ER16 (202-1410) and a ER 32 (202-1411) collet chuck that just needs the outside of the flange diameter cut down slightly. I have them and they modified easily.


*Erickson 30QC Spindle Locknut *(main nut on end of spindle)

  Erickson  QC30QCLN (obsolete)

  Bridgeport (hardinge) LOCKNUT ASSY #30 QC  BP 11570801  $450.00

  Kennametal - 1065089  (available through MSC only.  MSC Part #: 65000648 )  $215.96 (I purchased this part and it is complete with screws.)

*Erickson 30QC Spanner Wrench*

  Erickson - 1026671 - Rotary Tool Holder Hardware | Type: Spanner Wrench  (available through MSC)  (Erickson)Mfr Part #: 1026671  MSC Part #: 84956226  $66.13


----------



## housedad (Mar 1, 2016)

*Update:*  Shars has now posted some end mill holders that they say have the right flange thickness and diameter to fit the Erickson Quick Change spindle.  I have ordered a 1/4" end mill holder and will report back on the fit.  Hopefully I'll have enough time to test the runout and overall fit and finish too.  These are sold individually.  The ones in the sets do NOT claim to fit and are a different color.

1/4" *202-5609A
3/8" 202-5602A
1/2" 202-5603A
5/8" 202-5604A
1"   202-5607A*

It looks like they are changing all of them over to the new style, but still have some sizes in stock of the old style left and might go new style when they order/make more.

Shars is also showing erickson compatible NMTB 40 end mill holders in the new style.


----------



## derf (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the update, I need a few extra holders and am glad to see someone has them in 1/4", and the ER styles. The flange difference won't affect my set up because I gun drilled the spindle and use a power drawbar.


----------

